# Greetings From Canada



## alpine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all, just picked up a gently used 25FBS after the wife decided we needed to upgrade from our 13 foot closet on wheels.(the Fugly Bug)
I'm sure glad there is a site like this where I can learn the ins and outbacks(good one eh?)of trailering.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow 13 feet! This new one is sure to give you a bit more elbow room!!!







Congrats and enjoy!!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello to y'all from the great state of Texas.

Glad to have you with us!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGTRATULATIONS and WELCOME!!!


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Canadian !!! You are not the one that left the door open this winter and let all that cold Canadian air mass get down here to Florida ? If so , please be more careful next winter. In North Florida we went 19 days with the temp never getting above 45 degrees .
WELCOME ABOARD .


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Canadian, eh! We just got our first Outback too. First trip out will be May 7th weekend. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome from Ottawa!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome, from an east coast canuck.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers family! That 25fbs looks like a pretty sweet floorplan! Seems like they might want to bring it back. Can we see a pic of the Fugly Bug??? PLEEEEAAASE!!!!


----------



## alpine (Apr 23, 2010)

sunnybrook29 said:


> Canadian !!! You are not the one that left the door open this winter and let all that cold Canadian air mass get down here to Florida ? If so , please be more careful next winter. In North Florida we went 19 days with the temp never getting above 45 degrees .
> WELCOME ABOARD .


And to think we went for over a month without a trace of snow... You'll just have to move to someplace warm!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I can just imagine what you would do if you lived in Winnipeg... lol... freeze to death? This is where hell freezes over.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

WELCOME Fellow Canadian!


----------

